# Sunsilk Color Boost



## anjanasadil (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm sure many of you have already heard of this or seen the commercial on TV for it by now. Has anyone tried it? Here's what the website has to say "Beyond Brunette Shampoo and Conditioner nourish and awaken shimmering multi tones with cocoa beans, and the Beyond Brunette Color Boost for Non-Highlighted Brunette colorers uses gentle colorants to deepend brunette tones subtly yet noticeably"

So my understanding is that the Shampoo and Conditioner just help bring out the mult-tonal color of you hair. And, the Color Boost actually deposits color on your hair. Sounds nice!

Any experiences ladies??


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 13, 2007)

:hand: BUMP!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 13, 2007)

i used this and honnestly, i didnt find the color boost worked at alllllllll it did leave my haor super super soft though. i knew not to expect miracles but all i can say by the stretch of my imagination was it might have hlped tone down red in my hair..hth


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

i dont have colored hair, but i tried the brown variant and it did two things for me

1. left my hair super soft

2. didnt notice any change in color but it left my hair super shiny


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

They have one for blondes, too! The commercials are so funny!


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks ladies. i think what the heck, i'm gonna try it. i dye my hair dark brown, so who knows, it might just brighten it or something. at the least, it'll make it shiny and soft, :satisfied:


----------



## elly-bo-belly (Mar 15, 2007)

Speaking for the blonde color boost, i love it! I've been using the shampoo, conditioner, and the Color Boost stuff and it has made a noticeable difference in my hair. I last colored about 3 months ago, and when I use this stuff (I use it 3 times a week) people comment on how much brighter my hair looks. I find it very moisturizing, too, which is a definite plus. It's fantastic.


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 16, 2007)

i like color glaze better from the drug store they give you a pretty nice boost and shine


----------



## Manda (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm probably going to dye my hair darker (it faded sooo much, I can't get rid of my bleach blonde all the way, its haunting me! lol) and was going to try this, but no ones said it really worked for them so I dunno, might just stick with the John Frieda kind.


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 16, 2007)

i dyed my hair platinum blnde and i still have problems with the fading however i found my permanent dye faded faster than the semi, but that might be because i dont shampoo as much. If you shampoo your hair with a color depositing shampoo that works or buy the glaze and add it to your shampoo.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 19, 2007)

This stuff really works and im shocked. I did read before hand that it made peoples scalp itch but not me. I bought the brunetter with auburn highlights. it really brough out the red in my hair. Im really glad it worked and i didnt waste my money.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks to all your recommendations, I am going to purchase it this week


----------

